# AR engine swap options...



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

This idea has been bothering me all week. After driving a friends new Porsche Cayenne 3.6L, i thought about what would it take to swap a new 3.6L FSI into an AR. Even an Audi 3.6L. Then it got me thinking about what other engine combo can realistically be swapped. Never heard anyone do a swap to an AR.

I would love to swap the entire drivetrain including the DSG. Would be nice over the tired Tip. I think it's a great idea in that there's alot less maintenance, easier to work on (just like any other VR) & plenty of room in the engine bay. And you're getting more HP with the 3.6L then the 2.7 BiTurbo. (280ish-hp vs. 250-hp)


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Swapping in a VR is sort-of proven. There are plenty of S4s and A4s using them. The process is similar for the AR but not the same. These swappers are using the Audi transmission with an adapter plate. Swapping in an alternative transmission will be somewhere between nightmarish and impossible.

Putting an a non-standard engine isn't simple: which engine management, motor mounts, cooling, transmission adaptation, downpipes, etc. etc. It's do-able but, as the saying goes, if you have to ask then you better have some $$$.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh yea...i know that first hand having built enough to last a lifetime.

I'm aware of 034's adapter plate they use for their Audi. Naturally in a build such as this, there's always a simple & easy (not using it lightly..) solution which would make it feasible.

This being said, being the the Porsche, Audi & VW use the same 3.6L in their SUV's, would it be easier to use a tranny from say a Q series? Motor mount issues are small to a person that is willing to take the plung. If i could get everything needed at a reasonable price, i would defintely do the swap. It would be crazy to use something that will cause more work then needed when an Audi part would make it simple. I've personally never seen a Q7 drivetrain enough to compare it to an AR's drivetrain. Different platforms is understood. This hasn't stopped us from swapping before though


----------

